# My Chariot etc.



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's not quite finished but my chariot is mostly done as well as the space pod; I'm not doing the elaborate builds some of you guys are but there are some nice photos of the Chariot in action:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157614407765083/


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice job Jeff,I like the shading......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fantastic work....:thumbsup: I've all but stopped work on my Chariot builds ever since the FS showed up. I think I also have a Seaview to finish.
Good start on your FS, looking forward to pictures as you move forward on it.
I know all about the dry dirt in Burbank, I'm over here in Woodland Hills....:wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow.. great shots, great build! I must confess I haven't wanted one of these untill now...very nice.

Steve


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looks great, Jeff.

Those figures really add something to the Chariot.

BTW, that lawn could use a little watering.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice job -- if there's a Michael's craft store in your city you might wanna get a display case for that while they are 40% off this week -- cause the Chariot would be a real pain to dust.

Your build is similar to mine -- pretty straightforward, but I'll tell you, even the straightforward build without any special embellishments is still quite a challenge as there are so many areas to mask off...as I'm sure you are well aware.

Feels good to get 'er done and on display, doesn't it?

Nice job on the Pod as well.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nice Job Sir!!!!


Sometimes I enjoy the Photographs of my Models more than the actual Models(lol)!!!

They look great:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I used Bare Metal Foil to do the window frames on the chariot--I can't really imagine tackling that canopy any other way, and I did not do the interior frames--I think that would look odd anyway since there would be clear plastic space between the silver exterior and orange interior frames.

The Chariot figures are great with terrific likenesses (although I'm fairly lousy at painting figures especially small faces) and I got Nelson and Crane installed in their Flying Sub seats today too:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157614407765083/

And in unrelated news I finished the Hasegawa 1/20 Falke this weekend:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157616364958414/


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A really great job,Jeff! I like how the figures came out. I could tell you had too much fun doing them.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You have been a busy boy this weekend!

Love the sub figs. I think they look like SS if you do the jackets in black.
Great work! 
Me? I just got a Fox 6X6 about where I want it...lol


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

jbond said:


> I used Bare Metal Foil to do the window frames on the chariot--I can't really imagine tackling that canopy any other way, and I did not do the interior frames--I think that would look odd anyway since there would be clear plastic space between the silver exterior and orange interior frames.
> 
> The Chariot figures are great with terrific likenesses (although I'm fairly lousy at painting figures especially small faces) and I got Nelson and Crane installed in their Flying Sub seats today too:
> 
> ...


I saw a way to paint that framing so you have both colors in one attempt. mask the framing off, paint it orange first, let it dry then paint the silver framing, remove the masking and on the outside will be the silver framing AND on the inside, that same framing will show the orange from the first orange paint.
Bert


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice Work! I love seeing those figures in good builds!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

jbond said:


> It's not quite finished but my chariot is mostly done as well as the space pod; I'm not doing the elaborate builds some of you guys are but there are some nice photos of the Chariot in action:


It looks great :thumbsup: Those figures really are the cream on the cake I'm hopeing to have my refit finishished this week so I can then finish my chariot off with the figures 



beatlepaul said:


> Sometimes I enjoy the Photographs of my Models more than the actual Models(lol)!!!


I have to agree there mate.  It makes all the toils fade away....


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

jbond said:


> It's not quite finished but my chariot is mostly done as well as the space pod; I'm not doing the elaborate builds some of you guys are but there are some nice photos of the Chariot in action:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157614407765083/


I didn't get the Chariot. The painting worried me as I stink as a painter of models. Is it a bear to pant?


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Get the Chariot. 

You could try the painting masks from Aztek Dummy. You can pick them up at the CultTVman site. They help a lot.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> ........BTW, that lawn could use a little watering.


Yeah, that "grass" is way out of scale. Do they grow Bonsai grass?

Gene

PS - Yeah, I'll second (or third) all the looks great comments.......


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

You have some excellent straight build ups JBond. I plan on dong mine pretty much straight out of the box except maybe for some decals and MAYBE lighting.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been totally amped on building my Chariot, until this weekend......I spent like 90 minutes taping off the inside of the canopy very carefully, and burnishing the edges down. I consider myself a really good painter and taper. I've been doing it for many years on all sorts of things. My tape lines bled like a mutha. I was totally peeved. My only solution to save the entire canopy is to have more solid outside panels along the roofline than it should have, or scrap the whole thing. Some of it will cover when I Bare Metal the outside, but I was so disappointed. Oh well, it happens I guess. Your build looks great in any case! Outstanding figures too! :wave:


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Tim Nolan said:


> I've been totally amped on building my Chariot, until this weekend......I spent like 90 minutes taping off the inside of the canopy very carefully, and burnishing the edges down. I consider myself a really good painter and taper. I've been doing it for many years on all sorts of things. My tape lines bled like a mutha. I was totally peeved. My only solution to save the entire canopy is to have more solid outside panels along the roofline than it should have, or scrap the whole thing. Some of it will cover when I Bare Metal the outside, but I was so disappointed. Oh well, it happens I guess. Your build looks great in any case! Outstanding figures too! :wave:


Cant you just use something to clean the paint off. Someting non corrosive of course and start again????


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

You should b able to strip the paint with Testors Easy Lift-Off, then polish out the inside.tape as usual and use a paint marker by Testors.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

falcon49xxx said:


> You should b able to strip the paint with Testors Easy Lift-Off, then polish out the inside.tape as usual and use a paint marker by Testors.


I will second Alex recommendation of Easy Lift Off. Stuff removes all sorts of paints and is relatively gentle on plastic (though, admittedly, I haven't tried it on clear).

Gene


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Dar said:


> Cant you just use something to clean the paint off. Someting non corrosive of course and start again????


I used Easy Off spray oven cleaner. It works quite well. and cleans most (if not the entire) of the paint (enamels or acrilic). I had the tip from a modeling magazine...

It could help.


Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

JBOND!

Your Chariot is awesome. Did you create the figures yourself, or modify existing
figures? I don't have the time to do all that kind of work anymore,and if you have any helpful hints, I would greatly asppreciate it. This thread has been a great help already, as I just started working out some lighting and dedciding how I'm going to paint ( I got the painting masks)... Thanks everyone!

Too old to be a newbie

Steve


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great looking model! I am going to go straight out of the box for mine. Since I stink at painting I am going to try what gojira61 suggests as well, the masking films. Hopefully I will end up with a decent build!



model maker said:


> I saw a way to paint that framing so you have both colors in one attempt. mask the framing off, paint it orange first, let it dry then paint the silver framing, remove the masking and on the outside will be the silver framing AND on the inside, that same framing will show the orange from the first orange paint.
> Bert



I like this idea, I may try this as well


----------

